# *** Comment utiliser ce sous-forum ***

## anigel

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce sous-forum.

Comme son nom l'indique, il est dédié à tous les types de documentations rédigés par les utilisateurs de Gentoo, et en rapport avec cette distribution. Vous y trouverez donc des HOWTOs, mais aussi des astuces, et autres scripts. Je cite notre TGL national, qui a bien résumé le principe général de ce sous-forum :

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ce forum ne vivra que grâce à vos contributions. Quand vous savez faire quelque chose qui n'est a priori pas évident pour tous, prenez le temps de nous en faire profiter. Et cette invitation n'est nullement réservée aux vieux gurus : débutants, vous aussi vous pouvez participer, par exemple en remettant proprement à plat des choses que vous venez d'apprendre au fil d'une discussion sur le forum général, ou encore pourquoi pas en traduisant des topics du forum "Documentation, Tips & Tricks" anglophone qui vous auraient particulièrement intéressé.

 

Les règles qui régissent le fonctionnement de cet espace sont peu ou prou identiques à celles du forum principal, je ne re-détaille donc pas. Quelques ajustements sont néanmoins nécessaires, du fait de la nature particulière de cet espace :

Les sujets ouverts ici devront être des HOWTOs, des astuces, ou des scripts (en fait, n'importe quoi qui ressemble plus à un exposé qu'à une demande d'aide).

Ce n'est pas une obligation, mais un effort particulier en matière de lisibilité est bienvenu : l'utilisation des balises de formatage de texte par exemple. Ca rend les écrits plus clairs, et mieux structurés, facilitant du même coup leur lecture.

De la même manière, dans la mesure du possible, surveillez votre orthographe (des correcteurs très efficaces existent, n'hésitez pas à y avoir recours avant de valider votre post).

Votre attention est plus particulièrement attirée sur le fait que ces documents doivent être disponibles ici dans leur intégralité, ceci afin de garantire la pérennité de l'accès au document, et de permettre à la fonction "recherche" de retrouver votre prose. Autrement dit : il ne sera pas toléré que ce forum devienne un recueil de liens vers vos sites persos, lesquels finissent toujours tôt ou tard par devenir inaccessibles ; si vous souhaitez faire de la pub pour vos sites persos, veuillez trouver d'autres moyens (un lien dans votre signature est déjà un bon début).

Voilà pour "cadrer" un peu les débuts de ce forum. Il est maintenant à votre disposition, faites-en bon usage, et puisse-t'il devenir, comme son grand frère, une référence dans le monde du libre francophone  :Wink: .

Bon postage !

PS : Nous avons pu oublier de déplacer des documents dans le feu de l'action, n'hésitez pas à nous demander de le faire si besoin était.

----------

